# My Taco



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2018)

We call him our anchor baby. He used to belong to our neighbors but he kept getting free and hangin’ out at our house . At first I took him home every time he showed up , but he just kept coming back, they finally just asked if I wanted to keep him.  I told them no I just didn’t want to have to take care of a dog right now, but then they gave me his back ground. They had rescued him from a breeder. He has lots of issues, I always thought it was strange the way he would crouch and crawl around, rather than stand straight up and walk. He must have been treated poorly either by the owners or the other dogs. His ear is missing a small piece and he has a few knots on his bones that look like they haven’t healed correctly. I got so attached to him that the last time he showed up my husband just called them and said we would keep him. He is scared of everything and rarely barks at all. We have had him almost  two years now and he’s come out of a lot of it, but  if you get the fly swat to kill a fly or if I make a loud noise in the kitchen pounding meat or whatever he runs and hides under the couch. He will not play, as with a ball or any object , but I have sorta got him to patty cake with me. Anyways I love him.

Sporting his winter attire.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh Seeker, He is adorable! I pains me greatly to hear of injuries ignored and the poor thing being so fearful. Bless you for taking him and giving him good and loving home! I just love people like you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

Taco looks so cute in his sweater, give him a hug for me. :love_heart:  It's so kind of you to take him in, it really sounds like he was beaten and abused, it breaks my heart to know this happens far too often to these trusting animals.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

OMG, how cute is he!   Thanks for sharing Taco's story with us.   He looks darling in his sweater.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 3, 2018)

I love him already!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2018)

Awwww!   A real cutie.  Sounds like he's had a rough life.  Be kind to him and give him  lots

of love and hugs.   He deserves  it.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2018)

He is so cute!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 3, 2018)

So sweet. I'm so happy he found a good home with people who love him.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 4, 2018)

Darling little pup.  Don't understand how people can be so cruel!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 4, 2018)

(((((((( Taco ))))))))  Now he's seeing what love really is !


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2018)

Love your Taco.  He is a cutie...


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 5, 2018)

Taco is in a safe loving home and you've earned your angle wings..  ride:


----------

